# Big girl, little car...Big girl, Big car!



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

My boyfriend makes rooftop control units for the Porsche so sometimes I get to play with them.  That is one tiny car! I feel as though I could lay on it and crush that thing. I can fit in it but only with the roof down...lol 

Now the Lincoln Towncar, that's a lot of car for a lot of woman! It's usually driven by the older population but it's a perfect fat chick car. It's roomy and comfy and I could probably fit about 4 supersized cuties up in it and turn it into the fatchickmobile.  

Anyone else have any funny, size related car stories? Care to share?


----------



## GPL (Feb 27, 2006)

Ebony, your smile takes more attention than all cars in the world!

Thank you for posting, you beauty!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 27, 2006)

It scares me just thinking about getting into that tiny car...I would have to roll out onto the ground to get out. 
And you have such a nice smile....very sweet.
Stacey


----------



## NYSquashee (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, now that's something I'd like to take for a spin.

Car's not too bad either.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 27, 2006)

GPL said:


> Ebony, your smile takes more attention than all cars in the world!
> 
> Thank you for posting, you beauty!
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.



Such a gentleman to all of the ladies...thank you GPL.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 27, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> It scares me just thinking about getting into that tiny car...I would have to roll out onto the ground to get out.
> And you have such a nice smile....very sweet.
> Stacey




I definitely had to give myself a good boost to get out of that little car. It's a cute little thang though and I filled it out pretty well.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 27, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Wow, now that's something I'd like to take for a spin.
> 
> Car's not too bad either.




 Thanks NY!


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow, brains, beauty, and good taste in cars! Sorry I can't recall any good car stories, but thanks for brightenning my day with your comely visage.


----------



## cheesylier (Feb 28, 2006)

I cant fit into my sisters car, I'm too tall. She hada 96' plymouth, oh and i can barley fit into a honda. I cant fit into a saturn, theres a few cars i cant fit in. I got one friend who cant fit on a public bus cuase his legs are too tall, but hes in the 7 foot range. I also can barely fit into any new toyotas.Well im not car shopping for awhile


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 28, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Wow, brains, beauty, and good taste in cars! Sorry I can't recall any good car stories, but thanks for brightenning my day with your comely visage.




Awww...thanks so much. I hope that you had a great birthday! Thanks for always being so kind.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 28, 2006)

cheesylier said:


> I cant fit into my sisters car, I'm too tall. She hada 96' plymouth, oh and i can barley fit into a honda. I cant fit into a saturn, theres a few cars i cant fit in. I got one friend who cant fit on a public bus cuase his legs are too tall, but hes in the 7 foot range. I also can barely fit into any new toyotas.Well im not car shopping for awhile




I can feel your pain. There are other cars that I can't fit into. I remember a time when I noticed that I had a flat tire right before I had to leave for work. My brother's girlfriend offered to let me drive her car, which was a Ford Tempo. I took the keys and left to go on my merry way but when I tried to get in the driver's seat (with it all the way back, of course) I couldn't fit in that thing. I had to call a coworker to come and pick me up.


----------



## cheesylier (Mar 1, 2006)

Poor us, Maybe that why SUVs where invented LOL. I'll pick u up in my esclade for a night on the town


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 1, 2006)

cheesylier said:


> Poor us, Maybe that why SUVs where invented LOL. I'll pick u up in my esclade for a night on the town




An Escalade? That's definitely a sweet ride!


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 1, 2006)

I definitely have to agree that you take attention away from your car! LOL
You especially caught my eyes alot since I saw you. :doh:
Must be fun trying to fit into a small car.  Or not, you decide!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 1, 2006)

Arkveveen said:


> I definitely have to agree that you take attention away from your car! LOL
> You especially caught my eyes alot since I saw you. :doh:
> Must be fun trying to fit into a small car.  Or not, you decide!




Thanks Arkveveen.  It was definitely fun fitting in that little Porsche. As long as the roof was up, I was good...lol


----------



## rainbowman (Apr 19, 2006)

Janis Joplin had the answer, even though she wasn't a big girl herself - :eat2: :smitten: 
"O lord, win't you ny me a Mercedes Benz
My friends all got Porsches - I must make amends"


----------



## seavixen (Apr 22, 2006)

My car is currently unconscious, which means I have to ride around with other people - namely my mom and my fiance. My fiance's car, while small, is pretty easy to get into. My mom's car is a Ford Probe, however... it's absolutely horrible to get into. I don't know how she does it, since she's just shy of 6ft tall and a midsized bbw. I feel as if one of these days I'm going to try to get into that car and suddenly find that I just don't fit in it anymore - lol.


----------



## dan (Apr 22, 2006)

I was once in a car with a ssbbw, she was so big I had to sit on her lap, and her thighs were so huge and fat that 1 leg made a perfect seat for me..now that was a real turn on for me!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 23, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Now the Lincoln Towncar, that's a lot of car for a lot of woman! It's usually driven by the older population but it's a perfect fat chick car. It's roomy and comfy and I could probably fit about 4 supersized cuties up in it and turn it into the fatchickmobile.


The Town Car is not as roomy as you think it would be.

For our last trip to Texas, Sandie and I reserved a Grand Marquis through Hertz. When I went to pick it up, I was pleasantly surprised to learn that they had upgraded us to a Town Car. It was a 2006, and there was not much room in the front seat. And the way the windshield and the front doors were angled, it was a very hard vehicle to get in and out of - my Chevy S10 is much easier. And we both kept hitting our heads. 

The trunk was a bit on the small side, too. We could only fit two suitcases and a wheelchair in the trunk - everythign else had to go one the back seat. Good thing it was just the two of us...

So next trip, we're taking the truck. it's not quite as comfortable, but it easier to enter and exit, and there's plenty of room for our stuff.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 23, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> The Town Car is not as roomy as you think it would be.




We actually have a 2005 Lincoln Towncar and I think it's great. I even tried out the back seat and can fit back there with no problem. I like how it sits up a little higher than average cars because that makes it easier to get in and out of. Also, I think that trunk is huge. I can even fit in that thing at 5' 7 and 440lbs. It goes deeper than the average trunks. Anyway, I find it to be a big, comfy ride. 

Update: I found out that I can fit in a Porsche with the roof up. Maybe not the boxster (it's smaller) but I can fit in the Carrera.


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 24, 2006)

::s:shocked: wu:shocked: bu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:5'7 440???? :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

woww thats awesome. lucky man you got.


----------



## rainbowman (Apr 25, 2006)

I can only agree with Rawrang! 440lbs and such a lovely smile is truly awesome, and Ebony's man is truly lucky and blessed!

Ebony, how did you get such awsome curves?:smitten:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

How did I get all of these curves? I think that I was just born to be a fat chick!


----------



## rainbowman (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the thanks, and thanks for sharing the picture. Lovely! Those arms!:smitten:


----------



## walllli (May 10, 2006)

hi, where the pics???


----------



## rarwrang (May 11, 2006)

omi gosh ma you loooook fantaaaaaaaasttiiiccc

incredible, absolutely incredible!


----------

